
Pre-orders for India's $45 tablet pass 1.4 million - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/in/2012/01/03/indias-45-akash-tablet-racks-up-1-4-million-pre-orders-in-2-weeks/
======
beerglass
Of course, they don't mention that anyone who signs up on their website giving
their email is being counted as a pre-order. Will be a big deal even if 10% of
those convert to actual buys.

------
richardburton
Post-PC era indeed.

